# Coyote sur Ipod Touch!



## Macadam1725 (10 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

j'ai installé l'appli Coyote sur mon Ipod Touch (noté comme compatible dans l'apple store).
Quand je l'ai essayé, il ne fonctionnement pas il faut à l'Ipod Touch une connection internet pour lancer l'application.
Je ne vois pas comment je peut en avoir une dans ma voiture donc comment coyote est utilisable avec cet Ipod.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

merci


----------



## Stalmicmac (10 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu as acheté la licence d'utilisation? (achat in-app je pense)

Peut-être qu'il ne fonctionne pas sans abo?

Est-ce que tu t'es inscrit chez eux?

Il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de procédure à faire, il te faut bien regarder sur leur site web.


----------



## Macadam1725 (10 Septembre 2010)

Salut Stalmicmac,

j'ai auparavant téléchargé l'appli depuis l'Itunes Store pour le Iphone de ma Femme. Je l'ai utilisé un mois sans problème.

Ayant l'appli à dispo, je l'ai mis sur le Ipod touch, sachant que c'est compatible (selon Itunes store), j'ai activé l'application sur le site coyote sans problème (même échange que pour Iphone).

Lancé chez moi, pas de problème mais dans ma voiture, il met un message du style manque connection réseau ou wifi. C'est sur que s'il en faut une, ça ne marchera pas!

J'ai quand même un doute sur le fait que ce soit compatible avec l'ipod touch...

Si t'as une idée?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------

Je viens de lire un FAQ sur le site COYOTE, effectivement, il faut une connection internet pour communiquer avec la communauté COYOTTE. C'est donc pas compatible avec l'IPod Touch. 
Il faudrait que Itunes le supprime du site!

++


----------



## davy#3 (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

en effet sur iPhone, Coyote est compatible.
Durant 30 jours je crois, l'appli est gratuite, mais au-delà il faut prendre un abonnement sur le site de Coyote.
Abonnement intéressant uniquement quand on fait beaucoup de route je pense.

Sur iPod Touch, je n'ai aucune idée de la compatibilité. Mais je suppose bien sûr que tu as un accès 3G, et comme sur iPhone, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ce soit incompatible.

Espérons avoir répondu à tes attentes, bonne journée à toi.


----------



## Macadam1725 (13 Septembre 2010)

Salut,
Justement non, je n'ai pas de 3G sur mon Ipod touch. Il y a le wifi pour naviguer sur un accès domestique et le bluetooth. Donc dès que je quitte mon domicile, il ne peut plus se connecter.

C'est bien dommage!
Merci


----------



## Timekeeper (18 Septembre 2010)

davy#3 a dit:


> Mais je suppose bien sûr que tu as un accès 3G, et comme sur iPhone (...)



Impossible d'avoir la 3G sur un iPod Touch, il n'y a pas de carte SIM comme dans un iPhone ou un iPad 3G


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est un peu surréaliste comme fil ! Il faut tout de même réfléchir 2 secondes. Coyote nécessite évidemment une connexion pour fonctionner... Par quelle magie pensez-vous pouvoir communiquer avec les autres utilisateurs sans cela ? Et évidemment que dans une voiture, hors de tout réseau wifi, sur un iPod Touch, il n'y a pas de réseau...


----------



## Oizo (19 Septembre 2010)

Certains smartphones comme des HTC par exemple peuvent créer une connexion wifi partagée à partir de la 3G et donc permettre d'utiliser le net sur un iPod Touch ou autre appareil wifi dans une voiture.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, si vous êtes atteint du syndrome des jambes sans repos au volant ... il y a une solution (non remboursée par la sécurité sociale, c'est vrai) : le régulateur de vitesse ...


----------

